# wheels?



## ChristianR (Nov 17, 2015)

pics of wheels on your goat, my car has the torque thrust on it and i am not a fan, please post pics along with brand and size, thanks


----------



## mgrig (Jul 16, 2015)

I have them on my 67 convertible, classic style for the 60s. As well as original wheels and tires.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Rallye II 15" with T/A Radials 235/60-15.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

My '68 came with Cragar S/S wheels on all four corners from a previous owner. I first saw Cragar S/S 's back in 1965 so I know they are period correct for the '60's. My wheels are running Goodrich Radial T/A's on all four wheels. The fronts are 215-60-15, the rears are 255-60-15. I only have a few pics right now.


----------



## Cageronceagain (Jan 16, 2015)

Year One Rally II. 17x8 245-45 (front), 17x9 285-40 (Rear). Nitto NT555.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

1968gto421 said:


> My '68 came with Cragar S/S wheels on all four corners from a previous owner. I first saw Cragar S/S 's back in 1965 so I know they are period correct for the '60's. My wheels are running Goodrich Radial T/A's on all four wheels. The fronts are 215-60-15, the rears are 255-60-15. I only have a few pics right now.


I'm running them as well except I have 14"s on front and 15"s on back.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Rally 1's on the '65, and Rally II's on the '67. 225/70/14.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

American Racing CP200 rims with 225/60/15 on the front and 235/60/15 on the rears.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Specialty Wheel 15" reproduction Rallye II's on mine. 15x7 on the front, 15x8 on the rear.


----------

